# Fotos von Touchpad



## metno (15. Februar 2007)

Hat jemand einige Fotos, um die Funktionsweise eines Touchpads zu verdeutlichen (vom Innern) oder weiss wo ich solche finde Wenn nicht hat jemand Zeit und einen defekten Laptop um kurz welche zu machen? Wäre echt nett, da ich sie für eine Präsentation brauche.

Vielen Dank


----------

